# SMB versus AFP



## Lestontons (15 Février 2007)

Je rencontre des difficult&#233;es concernant les acc&#232;s depuis stations MAC via RTC vers des partages sur NAS via protocole SMB. Des infos sur le sujet pour corriger des acc&#232;s WAN plutot lent, voir bloquage.


----------



## maousse (15 Février 2007)

Salut,
avec des mots, &#231;a veut dire quoi ta phrase ?

t'as un mac qui se connecte &#224; internet en rtc, et tu veux acc&#233;der &#224; un partage smb &#224; distance (qui se trouve &#234;tre servi par un NAS), c'est &#231;a ?

Quel est ton probl&#232;me, pr&#233;cis&#233;ment ? On ne peut pas t'&#233;crire un livre sur le sujet, dans le vague. Donne une situation pr&#233;cise, et on verra si l'on peut t'&#234;tre utile.


----------



## Lestontons (16 Février 2007)

Oui, maousse tu assures, je vois que tu as tr&#232;s bien compris mes difficult&#233;es.  

Sans &#233;crire un livre, comment palier aux probl&#232;mes de connexions tr&#232;s lentes, avec des d&#233;connexions, le tout avec des probl&#232;mes de droits d'acc&#232;s sur les fichiers! 

j'essaye d'&#234;tre clair et pr&#233;cis, ce n'est pas &#233;vident!  

le probl&#232;me est que les acc&#232;s PC ne posent pas de probl&#232;mes... les acc&#232;s MAC c'est tout le contraire. 

Plusieurs posts externe expriment ces soucis comme en quelque sorte une incompatibilit&#233; entre les protocoles AFP et SMB (transferts de fichiers). 

&#224; l'heure actuel je suis bloqu&#233; , une id&#233;e ?

Merci

nota: j'ai supprim&#233; sur le NAS la configuration sp&#233;cifique pour les r&#233;seaux MACINTOSH (appeltalk) tout ce passe en TCP/IP, manipulation mise en place pour faire disparaitre les fichiers "2ed_store, network trash, temp, ... etc" qui apparaissent partout lors des connexions via afp sur le NAS (SMB).
nota 2: j'ai lu quelques notes sur NETATALK ....


----------



## Lestontons (16 Février 2007)

Ok, à ceux que ça intéresse passer le service client FTP en mode PASSIF avec MAC ça fonctionne beaucoup mieux comme ça. 

On en apprend tout les jours  

Vilà un site pour plus de détails sur le sujet *ici!*

bobaille


----------



## Lestontons (19 Février 2007)

Lien Informations Macintosh AFP/SMB

*Mac OS X : Connexion au service de partage de fichiers Windows (SMB)*
Pr&#233;cautions d'usage


----------

